# Lake James,lake jimmerson,and Snow lake chain Northeast Indiana Info.



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a friend that just bought a place on james and I was just trying to figure out what kind of fish and how the fishing is on these lakes. My boat is currently set up for walleye/saugeye trolling but I'm up for trying to catch anything. I'm just looking to learn some about the lake cause I cant find much info in then. Thanks


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mainly bass, bluegill, catfish and a few pike


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Good bass fishing the last few years


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

It becomes a party lake in the afternoon. It doesn't slow down until the kids go back to school.


----------



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

So there is really no walleye in the? What kind of structure would look for if we tried for pike?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Deer hunter 1 said:


> So there is really no walleye in the? What kind of structure would look for if we tried for pike?


There are the occasional walleye caught, but they haven't stocked them for quite some time. I have a friend that lives there on Jimmerson. I think he only caught one last year. The water is very clear with lots of smaller bass to be caught. There are some smallmouth that are fun to catch. Some giant northern Pike! Ice fishing is fantastic! Big bluegill and some real nice yellow perch in that chain of lakes. If you are looking for something to eat, I would focus on the redear sunfish, bluegill, and yellow perch. You will have much more success.

If you really want some walleye. Head just two miles down the road to Crooked lake. It's stocked regularly with walleye and you can catch quite a few out of there. It's a good option if your set on walleye.

Good luck


----------



## Deer hunter 1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Any of you guys fish Gage? Our family has a lake house there. I’ve fished it since I could walk, I’ve heard there’s walleye in there also, I’ve never seen one!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> Any of you guys fish Gage? Our family has a lake house there. I’ve fished it since I could walk, I’ve heard there’s walleye in there also, I’ve never seen one!


Very little vegetation in there and lots of boaters during the summer. It has a good smallmouth base, but the majority are really small. Haven't heard much about the walleye population. It's been a long time since I've fished there.


----------

